# What are you watching?



## Tripel (May 28, 2010)

I was surprised to see (in the other thread) how many people on the PB are watching American Idol. While I'm not a fan of that show, it got me thinking about what other TV programs y'all are into. If you have a program you enjoy watching, please share!


(Note: this is a thread for people who own and actually watch TV. Please don't use it for the criticism of people's TV-watching)

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

There are several shows I follow (to varying degrees) thanks to the wonders of DVR.

_Lost_ (Really liked the series, but disappointed in the finale)
_The Office_ (though it's declining in quality)
_Parenthood_ (easily my favorite new show this year)
_Top Chef_ and _Top Chef Masters_
_Top Gear_
_Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations_

I'm not up to date on all of these, but when I sit down to watch something, it's generally one of the above.


----------



## Kiffin (May 28, 2010)

Top 5 (not in any particular order):

1. Heroes (when's the season gonna start?)
2. Dhani Tackles the Globe
3. Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern
4. Ultimate Fighter
5. American Pickers


----------



## RandPhoenix (May 28, 2010)

I don't watch it regularly (or often), but I occasionally watch Burn Notice, House, and Monk. I used to thoroughly enjoy Law and Order: SVU.


----------



## Mindaboo (May 28, 2010)

I don't watch much TV. When I do this is normally what I watch:

1. I Love Lucy
2. Andy Griffith
3. 24
4. Deadliest Catch
5. Anything on Food Network (Chopped, Good Eats, Unwrapped, and Diners, Drive Ins and Dives are the favorites) 
6. Worse Case Scenarios (My son loves this show)
7. Mythbusters

I don't have any show that I watch regularly. I usually forget they are on or am too tired to watch them. 
I don't watch any of these regularly, but these are the shows I enjoy.


----------



## Wannabee (May 28, 2010)

We get one station and I refuse to pay for cable. This is probably good. But, I do watch Hulu on occasion. I will catch up on Heroes, but that's about the only one I make an effort to follow. Sylar a good guy? Who'da thunk it?


----------



## Tripel (May 28, 2010)

I watched the first season of Heroes and really liked it, but it has steadily lost my interest since. I liked it when there was a clear bad guy and everyone else banding together to fight him. Lately there have been too many twists and turns for my liking.

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------




Mindaboo said:


> 6. Worse Case Scenarios (My son loves this show)



Is that the new one with Bear Grylls? I used to follow _Man vs Wild_ very closely, but didn't watch much of the last season. I really like Bear. Did you know he's a Christian? He has a good blog, and shows a sincere appreciation for God's glory in creation.


----------



## Andres (May 28, 2010)

my wife and I mostly watch two channels - History and Food Network. Some faves of both of ours are Pawn Stars, Diners, Drive-In & Dives, & Good Eats. My wife watches TLC, but that's when I usually get on the computer. I do watch the 19 Kids and Counting with her. We don't watch any of the current series/sitcoms. We prefer older stuff like Cosby and I enjoy Nick at Nite George Lopez and Everybody Hates Chris. Our other classic standby to watch is AFV. After all these years, I never get tired of the funny videos!

This sounds like we watch a lot of TV but we really don't. We watch maybe an hour or two a day. We don't have any shows that are "must see" where we make sure we are in front of the tv at certain time every week. We usually just flip through when we are laying down in bed.


----------



## Mindaboo (May 28, 2010)

> Is that the new one with Bear Grylls? I used to follow Man vs Wild very closely, but didn't watch much of the last season. I really like Bear. Did you know he's a Christian? He has a good blog, and shows a sincere appreciation for God's glory in creation.



Yes, that is the show. We like Man vs Wild too. I didn't know he is a Christian. 

Andrew, I forgot about AFV. We will watch that sometimes too. I am starting to sound like all I do is watch TV and I don't even know that I watch a full hour a week.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 28, 2010)

Kiffin said:


> 1. Heroes (when's the season gonna start?)


 
I have sad, sad news for you... The series was cancelled mid-story. You can read about it here.

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

In no particular order:

1. House
2. Fringe
3. The Office (agree about the decline here)
4. MythBusters
5. Bizzare Foods
6. Heroes (previously)


----------



## Laura (May 28, 2010)

We _used_ to watch 24.  And we usually catch Kitchen Nightmares with Gordon Ramsay. But after a while you realize the show is very formulaic and some of it seems like a staged drama rather than a reality show. (Surprise.) And now I'm suspicious of what's really going on in restaurants out of sight. Oh well, more motivation to cook at home.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 28, 2010)

In no particular order I DVR the following shows (I have not watched something live in a while).

1) House

2) Law & Order

3) Pardon the Interruption

4) Around the Horn

5) Worst Case w/ Bear Grylls

6) Deadliest Catch

7) Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares

8) NCIS


----------



## Theogenes (May 28, 2010)

Also, in no particular order:
1. 24 - now gone
2. Lost - now gone
3. Big Bang Theory
4. CSI ( all three) -losing interest.

I guess I'll be doing a lot more reading!


----------



## Berean (May 28, 2010)

No special order either -

1. The Closer (on TNT)
2. NCIS
3. Criminal Minds
4. CSI (original, and, like Jim, losing interest)


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 28, 2010)

heroes till it ended
lost till it ended and stunk up my tv
flash forward till it ended (yesterday) 
the office 
parks and recreation 
starting to get into prison break
community


----------



## JennyG (May 28, 2010)

I used to watch _Malcolm in the Middle_ when it was on - and a few years ago when my children were small, they were showing old series of _I dream of Jeanie_ in this country.
Both of those were a complete hoot.
Haven't really watched much since that golden age...


----------



## JennyG (May 28, 2010)

... and I watched Sesame Street when the family was the right age for that. It was brilliant.
Does anyone else remember _The Coconut Counting Man_....?
You can get for eg _The Elephant Elevator Operator_ and _Bert's Blanket_ on youtube, but for some reason not the Coconut counting man


----------



## Kiffin (May 28, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Kiffin said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Heroes (when's the season gonna start?)
> ...




Nooooooo...man that's unfortunate. The show was never the same after the writer's strike anyways. I still thought it was a good show though. I saw a lot of Calvinistic elements in that show


----------



## Rich Koster (May 28, 2010)

House (losing interest because it is more about the characters than the mystery cases)
BBC news
Random cooking shows on PBS and New Jersey Network
Occasional NCIS & CSI (don't they all open with The Who?)


----------



## Galatians220 (May 28, 2010)

"House Hunters International" (except for segments dealing with gay or unmarried couples)
"Say Yes to the Dress" (mute button handy)
"Bodacious (fill in the blank: houseboats, backyards, kitchens, etc.)"
"Ice Road Truckers" (again, mute button handy)
History Channel shows about things like the sinking of the Titanic; anything that involves the reconstruction of old forensic evidence.

Margaret


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 28, 2010)

I am the same way with House Hunters Margaret. I will turn it off if that situation presents itself.


----------



## Berean (May 28, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am the same way with House Hunters Margaret. I will turn it off if that situation presents itself.


 
 HGTV seems to have a fascination with same-sex couples.


----------



## KMK (May 28, 2010)

Angels Baseball (except Sundays)
The Office (the only show on my DVR)


----------



## dudley (May 28, 2010)

I enjoy watching chanels like the History chanel and Discovery etc.


----------



## Beoga (May 29, 2010)

Lost (sad to see it go). Flashforward (how it was cancelled and V wasn't still has me puzzled).
1. Fringe
2. Parenthood
3. How I Met Your Mother
4. The Office
5. Community
6. V
7. Castle
8. Others that I cannot remember at the moment


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 29, 2010)

I love Lost, but its over now. American Idol is fun to me, but the seasons over so i will get with the summer and studying. I will certainly keep watching dvd`s of movies.


----------



## larryjf (May 29, 2010)

There are some that i liked but are no longer making shows or have become shows that i don't really like.

Right now i like...

Castle
Criminal Minds (but it's getting a little old)
Justified
V
Fringe
NCIS (but i'm starting to get tired of it)


----------



## sonlight (Jun 3, 2010)

It's funny but, I pay for cable and get economy something on a special they had and never watch it. I turn it on once in a while to watch PBS or maybe something like World's Dumbest Criminals on TruTV. I pay 20 bucks a month so I can get 10 bucks a month off of my internet bill. The cheapest tv they have is 15, so I went for the offer for 20.
I used to watch Law and Order, and Criminal Minds, all the Law and Orders and CSI's and Heroes when it first came on. I saw Lost when it first came on and quickly lost interest. It made no sense whatsoever to me. When I am not watching R.C. Sproul or something else good on the internet, I get over to Hulu and watch some GOOD TV when I want to rot my brain. Adam 12, Dragnet, Emergency!, Lost in Space, Land of the Giants, Outer LImits, all the good stuff from childhood. I am proud to say I saw every episode that I could find of Highway Patrol with Broderick Crawford!  They don't make good stuff like that anymore. I've got Bibles on DVD and R.C. Sproul on VHS when the TV selection is really awful. And when all else fails, there are some good audio books and audio Bibles when my eyes won't focus to read anymore.


----------



## Andrew Gordon (Jun 3, 2010)

Chuck is the best show ever.  and Zachary Levi who plays Chuck is a Christian.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jun 3, 2010)

24 (Thou the whole thing is over now)
History Chan every now and than
Sports 
I'm not big on tv.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 4, 2010)

I use to watch a lot of Andy Griffith but we don't have it in this area (we don't have cable). I like quite a few programs on PBS. I have the MLB.com channel and watch a fair amount of baseball, mostly the Cardinals. Watch a fair amount of news programs. I'm finding I have less and less time to watch TV.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 4, 2010)

*Mostly DVD's if I am honest*

Glenn Beck (current)

The complete Babylon 5 series
The Waltons
Little House on the Prairie
The Muppets (season 2)


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 4, 2010)

I actually don't watch much tv, but I have netflix, so I order entire seasons of things at a time. These are the things I'm in the middle of watching - I usually just watch an episode or 2 in the evening, but I like to switch back and forth.

Bones (such good plots, but some of the drama gets a bit adult which is a pity)

Glee (the most emotionally manipulative series I've ever seen. But I love the music and watch it with a friend who deconstructs it with me, which is fun)

Numbers (I feel that if you're a math geek (and I'm not) you would especially enjoy this)

Gilmore Girls (the first seasons were so good, but now its starting to go downhill a bit)

The Office (which bears a startlingly resemblance to my workplace sometimes)


----------



## Ivan (Jun 4, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> I actually don't watch much tv, but I have netflix, so I order entire seasons of things at a time.


 
I think this is a wise way of watching TV...and no commericals.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2010)

1. NCIS
2. Clean House
3. Holmes on Homes


----------



## JM (Jun 4, 2010)

When they're on...

Big Love
Dexter

and that's it.


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 4, 2010)

How is Big Love? I have an odd fascination with the FLDS and I think this show is about them, right?


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 5, 2010)

The only show that I consistently watch is 19 Kids and Counting. Every once in a while I watch an episode of Mythbusters, Dr. Oz, Good Eats, Life, etc.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 5, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't watch much tv, but I have netflix, so I order entire seasons of things at a time.
> ...


 
I am considering beginning to do this. I am not home in the evenings to watch it live anyway.


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 5, 2010)

Netflix has been a great deal for me - especially since the nearest rental store is a 30 minute drive! But even if there was one right here, I actually think netflix is a much better deal financially, and the variety is great. If you like old movies and tv shows, they have all of them.


----------



## JM (Jun 5, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> How is Big Love? I have an odd fascination with the FLDS and I think this show is about them, right?



I have a fascination with Mormons and FLDS as well so when this series came out I knew I had to watch. The story lines are mixed with real FLDS history which makes it that much interesting.

[video=youtube;bnVOK42o4E0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnVOK42o4E0[/video]


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 5, 2010)

I've done a lot of reading about the FLDS lately - fascinating and horrifying at the same time. Maybe I'll check this out.


----------



## JM (Jun 5, 2010)

Try the library. I work in a library and have ordered all the Big Love DVD's that are available.


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 5, 2010)

I also work in a library, but we have no DVDs except for documentaries.  Our budget..struggles...)


----------



## JM (Jun 5, 2010)

Without DVD circ our library would struggle. It's an essential part of our collection.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 5, 2010)

1. Heroes
2. 24

That's it.


----------



## Grimmson (Jun 5, 2010)

The only way I can watch a show is through Hulu or Youtube, and am a bit behind.
My shows are the following:
Chuck
Doctor who, even this season hasn’t been as good as the past few. 
24- off and on
Castle
Fringe- off and on, 
Legend of the Seeker- off and on
Warehouse 13, when season 2 begins on Hulu

I sometimes read the episode guides on Wikipedia to play catchup and am a fan of recaps.


----------

